Ask HN: What is the level of math required to complete Andrew Ng's ML course? - pilatesfordogs
======
novia
I had already completed my math degree when I took the course, but I felt like
there was not very much math required at all. You could just take the
mathematical concepts he told you about as facts and move on. You didn't ever
have to worry about having to derive those concepts from scratch later or
anything like that.

I'll err on the side of caution and say you should probably have a solid grasp
on algebra.

------
brudgers
It helps to be interested in matrices.

